
Git Koans (2013) - deegles
http://stevelosh.com/blog/2013/04/git-koans/
======
gruez
previous discussion, in case if you need explanations:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5511863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5511863)

------
serve_yay
I hate using git too! But I admit it does have the property of working well,
even though it's a giant pain in the ass.

~~~
erikb
It has the property of working well. But it requires you to learn its inner
workings first. If you achieve some agree of inner understanding it becomes
(one of) the best CVS you have ever used.

------
solutionyogi
My favorite:

Master Git snapped his fingers. A hobgoblin entered the room and ate the
novice alive. In the afterlife, the novice was enlightened.

------
sombremesa
These are too easy to understand to be koans.

------
nichochar
I really like Steve Losh. He is a programmer, but has this artsy thing going
on.

His wesite heavily inspired mine:
[http://nicholascharriere.com](http://nicholascharriere.com)

